# i can't figure it out



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/1811247398.html

:scratch: :scratch: :scratch: what the heck is a Nuvia goat?? :scratch: :scratch: :scratch:

:doh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol. I have no idea what a nuvia is?!? I saw this today....whats a pigetta? http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/1811100710.html :? :doh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You mean you guys didnt know that Craigslist has their own breeds? :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: 

Sounds similar to ads I've seen around here for free cats!..."Very RARE longhaired PA Barn cats" :ROFL: 
Nuvia and Pigetta? :scratch:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

people crack me up... i saw an add for a rare tiger face rabbit... it was just a harlequin


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/1755834801.html

i wonder if you could breed the the nuvia the this Niagirian to start an mini nuvia herd


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

WOW! The things you see on craigslist!! :ROFL:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

:shrug: THAT is just TOO funny! roflmao :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow...this cracks me up...LOL!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Wonder if it is registered?? LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wait....without doing a websearch here...isn't Nuvia one of those birth control things for women? LOL


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

ugh I was going through the inland empire craigslist the other day and there were pictures of goats that are literally skin and bones and their bred. AWFUL. hmmmm I think the Nuvia is birth control! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

It wouldn't be good if you were to confuse the two! LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

citylights said:


> It wouldn't be good if you were to confuse the two! LOL


 :slapfloor:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Pigetta? If you hit it with a stick, does candy come out? Sorry....I'll go stand in the corner now.  

Gina


----------

